
Friendster founder on the rise and fall of America's first big social network - JournalistHack
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/07/friendster.html
======
karzeem
I'm surprised that they only spend one sentence on the site's technical
problems. In late 2003 and early 2004, just about all my friends and I were on
Friendster, and speaking just for us, the crippling slowness was by far our
biggest problem with the site. Even in the middle of the night, there were
times that each page would take a minute or two to load. We were in college at
the time, so when Facebook came to our schools, it replaced Friendster almost
immediately.

~~~
gojomo
Did you read the same article I did? Abrams and the author return to the fact
that Friendster wasn't "keeping up" with its own growth and "didn't work" a
half-dozen times.

------
josefresco
Interesting part of the article ...

""..."If hundreds of people are copying you, competing with you and your stuff
is not working, you're going to get in trouble."

The exception seems to be Twitter, who despite huge technical problems as a
result of massive growth didn't spawn any legitimate competitors.

~~~
gojomo
I think people forgive intermittent outages more than persistent unusable
slowness. An outage you know will be resolved; frustrating slowness may
persist indefinitely.

------
MicahWedemeyer
So many of these interviews just seem like fluff surrounding a plug for a new
startup / vc fund / product / whatever.

------
chaostheory
does anyone remember 6 degrees?

~~~
gojomo
Or also, just before Friendster, Ryze?

